# EPON 210KGK Japanese Forged Wedge



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Custom ordered and received my new Epon 210 KGK Wedge. Ordered it 3/4 inches longer than standard, 52 degree loft with the Nippon 950 lightweight steel shaft with R Flex. This wedge is just beautifully finished, lines up to the target well, has a very classic, comfortable look at address and with the 14 degree bounce, stops on a dime despite the new grooves. I never dreamed of spending quite so much on a wedge, but after all the years playing it was time for something special. Still learning all the ways to employ this stick, but am having fun using it on long chips as well as short and long pitches. I'm a 7.9 handicap index and purchased the Epon Gap to replace my Ping ISI BeCu Gap that I had in the bag forever. It took a lot of heart to make the change, but am very satisfied and feel this club is well worth it in terms of quality, customization and playability.


----------

